# Car import or purchase locally



## tonycharlton (Jul 13, 2011)

I am considering moving from Botswana to Portugal. I own a nissan micra and wonder if it is cheaper to take it to Portugal or buy a car when I get there. My car is a Singapore import and worth roughly 3,000 pounds sterling.

What are the prices of cars like in Portugal - rough guide for small cars - ?

Thanks


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

tonycharlton said:


> I am considering moving from Botswana to Portugal. I own a nissan micra and wonder if it is cheaper to take it to Portugal or buy a car when I get there. My car is a Singapore import and worth roughly 3,000 pounds sterling.
> 
> What are the prices of cars like in Portugal - rough guide for small cars - ?
> 
> Thanks


Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados

Cars are expensive here, even more so than my homeland of Ireland. But, I imagine that the transportation costs from Botswana might might it more logical to sell there and buy here. Cars last well here - the good weather and unsalted roads are two factors in cars lasting a lot longer in better condition.

Check the above website for ideas of prices.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As your not a EU resident, then you can't take advantage of not paying ISV on import, unless as like Travelling man it was a classic car.
So you would pay transport costs, import duty, relevant fees, MOT and it would also be rated for car tax at matriculation date not car age, which considerably affects running cost and value.

As Catx advises sell there buy here even though cars are pricey. the Stand Virtual site gives a very good indication for price, but deals are becoming easier as more 2nd cars coming on market.


----------

